# Can cockatiels be left alone?



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Everyone!

I thought crossed my mind while I was lying in bed last night. 

Can Cockatiels be left alone for any period of time? In the summer (especially) we tend to go to our cottage for the weekend quite often. Can they be left alone for a weekend. I would like to take them with me once in a while, but I may not be able all the time.

Thanks guys
Duckie


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would say no, they could get themselves in to trouble. I would take them with you all the time and if you can't I would hire a pet sitter or have a friend care for them.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's better if you can take them or arrange for them to stay with a friend. But you could supply them with lots of seed and water and leave them for an overnight if you absolutely have to.  Personally i would never do it, because so much could happen and with no one around something that would usually be minor (toe getting caught on a toy) could turn out disastrous.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I could never do it either. I had to leave for two days once and took all the birds to my parents. They really wouldn't like it and you never know what mischeif they could get themselves in.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I once spent one night at my Brothers house. My Mom was home with Spike but still when I got home Spike was mad at me for three days


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

i would definitely say no. if it was for just one night and someone was still at home then yes. however, in a situation like this, dont take chances


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I would say no as well, food and water needs to be changed regularly, if you can't take them with you I would get someone to come in and watch them.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I wouldn't, and also they need fresh water everyday, so who would change it ?????


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you all,

This question just hit me, and I wanted to make sure, before I did anything irresponsible 

Thank you all for your input!

Duckie


----------

